# Doctor missed the delivery



## JLM322 (Jun 23, 2011)

Our patient deivered the baby in the hospital bed with the aid of a nurse who did not call the doctor in time. The doctor was in his office and arrived two minutes later. He performed a laceration repair. This patient has Illinois Medicaid. Prenatal visits are paid separately. The policy is to bill delivery only as a separate charge. Can I not bill for the delivery? What can I bill for? If you do not think I should bill for delivery, do you think I can at least bill for admission? This is a bummer of a situation because the bulk of our pay comes from the delivery. 

Let me know what you think,

Joanna


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 23, 2011)

I found this on an AAPC older post so hope it helps:

ACOG's coding committee has stated that if the physician misses the actual delivery, but is present to deliver the placenta and perform the episiotomy, then it is acceptable to report the global obstetric code.


----------



## preserene (Jun 24, 2011)

It is acceptable that after admission wherever she delivers the baby, in triage, or ward or bed  or in the rest room, the delivery is for the global.


----------

